# fake?



## xcvb1608 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello guys,

I just came across this bikeframe and the price seems just to good to be true. I made a short comparison to some other frames and seems like a fake one to me, but being new to everything I just wanted a second opinion.

Thx and nice forum


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

You did not list the price or I missed it. The frame looks like a low end model looking at the eyelets and chain stays. Depending on tubing and condition it may have not been worth a lot to begin with. Give us more info and pics.


----------



## xcvb1608 (Jun 13, 2016)

The price asked was 60$. I only have 1 other picture.

Meanwhile, I found something else at 130$ that might be a better fit.

Thanks for your answer


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't recognize any of the graphics and the fonting seems off. Not a very high end frame in any event. Never saw a Colnago "Sport" fwiw.


----------

